# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Нужный маршрут

## Чача

Подскажите, пожалуйста кто знает: нахожусь в Зельве (гродненская обл.), нужно попасть в Мирский замок, напрямую автобусы не идут. Знаю, вроде можно электричкой добраться то ли до Столбцов, то ли до Городеи, а там вроде есть автобусы до Мира. Если кто в курсе, подскажите, есть ли автобусы на Мир со Столбцов, либо Городеи?

----------


## Чача

Не, карта не пойдет, я то знаю где Мир находится, мне только надо знать откуда удобней добраться, откуда автобусы идут: вариант со столбцами меня допустим устраивает. только есть ли там автобусы на Мир?

----------


## Stych

Я ездил через Мир на Кореличи из Минска - автобусами на Новогрудок и прямым до Корелич. Но они не в Городее ни в Столбцах не останавливались. Если чем то поможет, то звони.
*
г. Мир Автостанция(01596) 2-31-74*

*г. Столбцы Автостанция(01717) 5-52-67*

----------


## Asteriks

К твоему сведению, Столбцы находятся дальше Мира на 14 км. Есть смысл ехать до Корелич или Городеи. С Городеи есть автобус Солигорск-Минск, который идёт через Мир, но он ходит только раз в сутки (если вообще ходит). Автобусы, идущие на Минск, заходят в Мир. Примерно помню такие: Новогрудок-Минск, Цирин-Минск... а в общем, т*** уже дали номер автостанций.  И что там смотреть в Мирском замке? Когда я была школьницей, мои одноклассники там уроки прогуливали, а теперь...? 
Со Столбцов до Мира есть автобусы.

----------

